# Yo Diva



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 14, 2009)

We doing a pot luck this year at oink? And if so, would you mind hosting it as you have in the past. I was going to call you, but I failed at finding your number. 
Thanks
Pigs


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 17, 2009)

Of course !


----------

